# help with model year



## tbaysnowhawk (Oct 11, 2020)

can someone tell me what years Toro made these models thanks guys .. $400 0b0 on kijji
Ive heard the 2000ish machines are more reliable ?
thanks for any input


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

if you have the model number and serial number you can look up the year here: THE TORO COMPANY 

or here: Toro SNOWTHROWERS Parts Lookup by Model 

tx


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

as above breaks down by serial number to show year built


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

when i am l guessing the age of a a blower sometimes the engine can help based on the emissions sticker. also usually anything with a flat head is generally about 2005 or older machine since techumseh did make some OHV engines before they stopped making engines. 

reliability generally comes down to who owns the machine and how they take care of it. older is not always better just like newer is sometimes not better. personally i usually prefer the newer machines for the OHV engine and the better fuel economy.


----------



## tbaysnowhawk (Oct 11, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> when i am l guessing the age of a a blower sometimes the engine can help based on the emissions sticker. also usually anything with a flat head is generally about 2005 or older machine since techumseh did make some OHV engines before they stopped making engines.
> 
> reliability generally comes down to who owns the machine and how they take care of it. older is not always better just like newer is sometimes not better. personally i usually prefer the newer machines for the OHV engine and the better fuel economy.


Thanks man Happy trails


----------

